# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Voedingssupplementen kunnen werking medicijnen tegenwerken

## Leontien

*Voedingssupplementen kunnen werking medicijnen tegenwerken*

Uit een onderzoek blijkt dat enkele voedingssupplementen problemen veroorzaken naast gebruik van medicatie ter behandeling voor hart- en vaatziekten. Je kunt dan denken aan warfarine, insuline, aspirine, digoxine. vlaszaad, echinacea en yohimbe. Bij de supplementen gaat het om de ingrediënten Sint-Janskruid, magnesium, calcium, ijzer en ginkgo. Ze kunnen dan hartproblemen, pijn op de borst, buikpijn en hoofdpijn veroorzaken. 

Wat vind je van deze uitslag?

----------


## sietske763

van bv st janskruid en gebruik van AD, is al heel lang bekend dat dat zelfs gevaarlijk is.
groene thee/capsules is ook uitkijken geblazen, het versnelt de stofwisseling dus meds worden minder goed opgenomen, heb zelf wel eens meegemaakt dat een pil in de ontlasting zat....

----------


## christel1

Best gewoon zeggen tegen je HA wat je slikt van kruiden want in NL wordt er veel vrij verkocht en daar kan je het echt combineren met zaken die niet goed zijn. In B weten de apothekers meestal wat je neemt, ik ga al altijd bij dezelfde en ik moest eens AB slikken maar ik neem ook zocor (tegen cholesterol) en ik mocht de AB en de zocor niet samen nemen omdat ik dan bepaalde neveneffecten kon krijgen. 
En op 12 november moet ik terug naar de cardio, de HA vond mijn bloeddruk nogal laag, maar ik slik een bloeddrukverlager en ze wou weten of ik er nog moest mee verder doen of niet. 
Groene thee lijkt me dan toch gevaarlijk Sietske als je bv een anticonceptie pil slikt en die daardoor niet goed opgenomen wordt in het bloed en je dan misschien zwanger kan worden ???? Ik wist dit ook niet, ik drink nu wel geen thee maar zal het toch een zeggen tegen mijn dochter want die drinkt soms wel thee, muntthee maar ook groene thee, dank u voor de raad.

----------


## sietske763

het is wel zo, chris, dat capsules sterker geconcentreerd zijn dan een kopje thee,
je moet dan wel redelijk wat thee drinken.
ik heb het pas gemerkt nadat ik sterk geconcentreerde caps. slikte......maar een waarschuwing is nooit weg, zeker als je DE PIL slikt,
bij mij was er ws een slaappil uitgekomen.....wat een beroerde nacht, maar dat is tenminste niet schadelijk.

----------


## Abbigail

Het klopt, Leontien, Ik mag geen voedingssuplimenten nemen en zeker geen multivitaminen, omdat ik bij de trombosedienst ben en bloedverdunners slik.
Vitamine A-D-K verdikken het bloed.
Ik neem B complex en foliumzuur.
Deze zijn goed voor het zenuwstelsel en als je vaker ziek bent, of hartklachten heb en moe bent, dan blijf je eventueel wat fitter en het maakt je geestelijk ook sterker.

----------


## doktertje

Ik zou hier toch graag wel wat meer over willen weten. 
Binnen iets meer dan een jaar ben ik getroffen door drie beroertes: de eerste keer een hersenbloeding, de laatste keren waren het herseninfarcten. Ik ben 73 jaar en mijn linkerbeen en hand zijn aangedaan en nog niet helemaal in orde, al wordt het wel beter.
Ik gebruik nu Plavix, een soort bloedverdunner, en Amlodipine, een calciumantagonist tegen hoge BD. 
Ik neem ook dagelijks vitamines B-C-D3-E-K2 en daarnaast nog Q10, Magnesiumcitraat, en mistel-knoflook. Tja, wie weet zitten hier ook linke combinaties tussen? Waar zou ik daar meer over te weten kunnen komen?
Van vitamine K2 hoorde ik van mijn dokter dat het gecombineerd mag worden met de bloedverdunner.

----------


## Abbigail

Hallo doktertje,

Mij is geadviseerd dat ik geen multivitaminen mocht nemen bij de medicatie met de controle van de trombosedienst, ik weet niet of U die heeft.
Tussen K en K is nog een verschil, bespreek dat eens met uw behandelend arts.
De apotheek kan U ook heel goed informeren over uw combinaties, van zelfzorg.

Ik schrijf U even een artikel wat ik van de trombosedienst heb over vitamine K.

*Vitamine K*

Vitamine K kan gezien owrden als het tegengif van de cumarines.
Eerst even iets over de cumarines.

*Cumarines*
Cumarines als acenocoumarol en fenprocoumon zijn medicijnen die de werking van vitamine K tegengaan. 
Ze zorgen ervoor dat ons lichaam minder stollingsfactoren kan aanmaken. 
Het bloed wordt als het ware minder stolbaar gemaakt, waardoor de kans op het ontstaan van trombose kleiner is. 
Als de aanmaak van de stollingsfactoren echter volledig wordt geblokkeerd kan dat leiden tot (levens)gevaarlijke bloedingen. 
Het is dus de bedoeling dat de medicijnen enerzijds het bloed minder stolbaar maken, maar anderzijds nog genoeg stolling overlaten om ons bijvoorbeeld bij een wondje te beschermen. 
Om dat te bereiken moeten mensen die acenocoumarol of fenprocoumoninnemen op gezette tijden precies de juiste hoeveelheid tabletten slikken. 
Door de INR-waarde bij u te bepalen controleert de trombosedienst of u de juiste hoeveelheid cumarinetabletten slikt 
Heeft u per ongeluk te veel van de antistollingsmiddelen geslikt of moet de werking ervan snel worden uitgeschakeld, dan geeft uw arts of trombosedienst u vitamine K (in druppels of in tabletvorm). 

Zie: http://www.trombosestichting.nl/pati...medicatie.html

Vitamine K kan dus gebruikt worden om de antistolling te corrigeren voor een onderzoek of een operatie. 

Ik weet niet of U onder deze cumarines valt zoals de medicatie van de trombosedienst.
Ik zou dit zeker met uw behandeld arts bespreken en ik kan U alleen mijn advies weergeven wat mij verteld is.

Hartelijke groet,

Abbigail

----------


## doktertje

hallo Abbigail,
Bedankt voor de uitleg. 
De neuroloog die mij behandelt verzekerde me echter dat K2 geen kwaad kan met bloedverdunner Plavix. 
Hartelijke groet, 
doktertje

----------


## Abbigail

Hallo Doktertje,

Ik ga er ook vanuit dat Uw arts weet waarover hij het heeft.
Er zijn nl. verschillende bloedverdunners waar ik ook geen weet van heb.

Hartelijke groet,
Abbigail

----------

